# Aquarium Light



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

My aquarium light is driving me crazy sometimes it lits up when I push the black button and sometimes it don't..... is it due to the mist caused by the aeration at night...?

Please help me....
Thanks


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

fluorescent light strip?

if so, did you check the bulbs to make sure they are inserted properly, also how old are the bulbs?

*unplug *and check for faulty wiring.

Cheers


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

If it's an old light, it probably doesn't have a ballast. Keep the button pushed in till the lights come on.

Lee


----------



## Guppy_Madness (Sep 2, 2010)

It does have a ballast. Few days ago it was working fine.....yesterday it didn't turn on so I rolled the tube and after a few flickers it turned on. but today I did every thing including rolling the tubes and holding on the button but nothing....do I have to change the ballast? How do I know its not repairable? or Is it something else???


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

What brand is it? I have just gone through two brand new Aqueon fixtures in the space of two months, the first coouldnt hold the fixture in place and kept turning off before it finally died, and the second seemed fine then one day the tube glowed pink. The store replaced it with a Perfecto this time and so far so good (knock on wood).


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

usually when there is a problem with a ballast it will heat up or shows signs of wear physically. also disconnect the wire that lead to the bulb sockets and check with a volt meter to see if the voltage is constant, spiking or way over what it should be.

if there are no problems there you can rewire it if you see problems once you disconnect it to test the voltage.

other then that just change the bulb they are pretty cheap


----------

